# Suche neues Handy



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juni 2010)

Servus allerseits,
ich brauch ein neues Handy, mein altes SE K800i hat den geist aufgegeben

Nun such ich ein neues, am besten auch ein Sony Ericsson mit guter Kamera und gutem MP3-Player bis ca. 300€.
Könnt ihr mir Geräte empfehlen?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juni 2010)

Am besten wäre eins mit Touchscreen und WLAN


----------



## Einer von Vielen (7. Juni 2010)

Bei SE wird schwierig, aber das Nokia N97 mini ist nicht schlecht, vor allem da Symbian (das OS) viel mehr Funktionen hat als das von SE.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juni 2010)

was haltet ihr von dem SE vivaz?

Scheint echt top zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das w995, das ist echt gut vor allem als walkman/MP3-Ersatz. Ist halt nix, wenn man diese modernen Spielereien wie touchscreen und "apps" haben will und meint, dass ohne mobiles Internet per smartphone heutzutage kein Leben möglich ist...


----------



## tronicr (7. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dir das Samsung S8500 empfehlen, wobei du hier etwas über den 300€ liegst. Ich habs selbst hier liegen und bin restlos überzeugt, im Netz findet man ähnliche Meinungen. Die Verarbeitung ist top, die Kamera bietet mit ihren 5MP recht viel Spielraum und letztendlich gute Bilder - softwareseitig kann da noch viel eingestellt werden. Das eigene Betriebssystem bada von Samsung läuft mit dem 1GHz Prozessor recht flott; ein App-Store bietet schon einiges an Apps, wobei täglich welche hinzukommen. Das Teil ist auch offline gut zu betreiben, W-LAN wird bei Netzverbindungen immer bevorzugt. Der Browser is' im übrigen echt fix. Du kannst dich ja mal etwas belesen.

Top 10 kompakt: Die besten Handys im Test - CHIP Handy Welt
Samsung S8500*Wave (Handy) - Test - CHIP Handy Welt

Samsung S8500 Wave Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Solltest du fragen haben, frag einfach.


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Juni 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ion/64847-testbericht-sony-ericsson-w995.html
Hat ja Herbboy schon empfohlen
Echt top, hat W-lan, GPS uvm....
Mit dem Opera Browser surfst du damit so schnell wie mit dem Iphone, hat halt keinen Touchscreen. Aber für ein reines Tastenhandy ist der Bildschirm sehr groß
Edit: Kann dir auch noch Bilder von meinem silbernen W995 machen...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juni 2010)

also auf das SE vivaz kann man auch den Opera Browser draufpacken.
Das Samsung S8500 scheint ja voll bombe zu sein, nur ich find das Design nicht gerade toll^^.
Zum SE W995 muss ich sagen, dass ich kein Fan von Slider-Handys bin, dann lieber einen ''normalen Klotz'' wie das K800i oder eins mit Touchscreens und Apps brauch ich auch nich.


----------



## tronicr (7. Juni 2010)

Das Wave sieht, wenn es inner Hand hast, viel anders aus. Also ich hab, als ich das ausgepackt hab, was ganz anderes erwartet, bin aber vollkommen zufrieden. Wenn nich, einfach mal innen Laden gehen und schauen.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Juni 2010)

ich kann dir das nokia n900 empfehlen des ist zwar etwas teuerer als 300 aber top!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht noch gut zu wissen, dass ich weder facebook, Twitter oder mobiles internet brauche.

Internet werde ich nur über WLAN nutzen

ausserdem möchte ich lieber LED-Fotolampe als Xenon-Blitz


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2010)

Für mich ist slider ein Vorteil, da ich das Handy als MP3-player benutze. Handy zu => alle telefonfunktionen sind gesperrt, außer es kommt ein Anruf rein, aber MP3-Funktionen sind nutzbar.

Dafür isses halt dicker als ein nicht-slider.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juni 2010)

also als mp3-player würd ichs nicht benutzen, da ich dafür meinen Ipod hab.

Musik würd ich nur über die integrierten Boxen laufen lassen.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (7. Juni 2010)

LG GW620 Etna Handy

Das da ist gut!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte einfach ein Handy/Smartphone, dass:
1. Top zu bedienenden Touchsscreen hat
2. 5-8 megapixel kamere mit LED-Fotolicht, kein Blitz
3. n ordentlichen MP3-Player hat
4. über WLAN und GPS bzw. aGPS verfügt


----------



## tronicr (7. Juni 2010)

wie gesagt: s8500 - alle punkte erfüllt


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juni 2010)

stimmt wohl^^.

Aber es gibt doch bestimmt noch Alternativen, oder?


----------



## neo3 (7. Juni 2010)

Das HTC Legend würde sicher auch gut passen... sieht auf alle Fälle ganz schick aus. Ist nur schon mit Vodafone-Branding erst ab 340€ zu haben... (Wobei sich das Branding auf nen Startbildschirm und 2 Icons, die man aber auf den Homescreens entfernen kann beschränkt.)

HTC Legend mit Branding Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Allerdings soll die Kamera nicht sooo gut sein und ich weiß nicht, ob es LED oder Blitz ist... 
Ich habe es allerdings nicht selbst und kann diese Punkte daher nicht beurteilen. Schau's dir einfach mal an


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Juni 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also als mp3-player würd ichs nicht benutzen, da ich dafür meinen Ipod hab.
> 
> Musik würd ich nur über die integrierten Boxen laufen lassen.


Noch eine kurze Bemerkung zum W995: Wenn du Musik über die internen Lautsprecher laufen lassen willst, so wird das W995 am besten klingen. Es hat 2 integrierte LS, die für ein Handy ganz schön laut und kräftig klingen
Und zum Ipod: Laut einigen Tests soll die Klangqualität einem Ipod mindestens Paroli bieten


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Juni 2010)

@ tronicr:  Wie gut ist denn die Klangqualität der eingebauten Boxen?? Kann man das GPS irgendwie als Navi oder Karte benutzen?

@ meinem Ipod braucht es keine Paroli bieten, nur die integrierten Boxen würden genutzt werden. In sachen Musik über Kopfhörer hören, werd ich meinem Ipod treu bleiben


----------



## tronicr (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hat es nur oben eine Box, die klangqualitativ recht gute Sachen bewerkstelligt und auch ziemlich laut sein kann. Sicherlich sollte man im Vergleich zu Kopfhörern keine Wunder erwarten, aber man kann damit durchaus Musik hören, so wie es bei andern Modellen, wie eben bei SE, der Fall ist.
Das S8500 verfügt über ein vorinstalliertes Navigationsprogramm, Route66, mit dem du sowohl offline als auch online navigieren kannst. Online läufts gefühlt performanter. Das GPS selbst ist recht genau. Zunächst stehen dir bei Synchronisieren der Lizenz bei der ersten Verwendung 30 Tage die aktuellesten Karten (also mit Updates) von Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich zur Verfügung. Solange ist auch eine Navigation möglich, aber auch eine ähnliche Funktion, wie sie bei Google Maps (was auch auf dem Handy funktioniert) zu finden ist: Das schlichte Betrachten der Karten. Im Anschluss wird ein weiterer Lizenzkauf zur weiteren Verwendung der Navigationslösung fällig. Das Betrachten kann weiterhin geschehen. Der Betrag beläuft sich (ohne Updates) auf 7,99€ *jährlich* und (mit Updates) 19,99€ pro Jahr, was meiner Meinug nach recht vertretbar ist, wenn man sich andere Lösungen anschaut. Zusätzlich können im Store weitere kostenlose und kostenpflichtige Inhalte dazugekauft werden. (Stimmen, Karten, Verkehrsinformationen, Blitzermeldungen, ... )

In Zukunft werden dann sicher noch Alternative erscheinen, aber bis dahin ist man damit recht gut  bedient.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Juni 2010)

@tronicr:  Ok das klingt ja alles top
Hattest du mal Probleme das Handy zu synchronisieren? ich hab gelesen, dass es unter Windows 7 64Bit Probleme macht.


----------



## tronicr (8. Juni 2010)

Habe ich auch schon von gelesen. Das Handy wird bei mir sowohl in der Software als auch als Device unter Windows erkannt (hab selbst Win 7 x64).
Soweit keine Probleme seitens Telefon. Allerdings gibts in der Kies-Software noch einige Schwierigkeiten. So stürzt sie manchmal grundlos ab / hängt sich auf, ist aber von den Funktionen selbst durchaus nutzbar. Das einzig für mich relevante Problem ist das Updaten der Firmware, was mit der Software unter 64bit nicht möglich ist, da irgendein Dienst jedes mal abstürzt. Bedenkt man aber, dass das Betriebssystem weitesgehend fehlerfrei ausgeliefert wurde, kann man darüber hinwegsehen und später (in 1-2 Monaten) ein sich dann lohnendes Update gönnen. Momentan macht es so weniger Sinn, aber Samsung arbeitet sicherlich so irgend möglich dran, dass das schnellstmöglich funktioniert, wobei ein Firmwareupdate durchaus auch manuell möglich ist, aber man sich da vorher besonders gut belesen sollte. Aber erstmal: Abwarten und im App-Store wühlen...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Juni 2010)

was genau is denn Kies für eine Software?


----------



## tronicr (8. Juni 2010)

Kies ist die Software von Samsung, mit der du alles Handy relevante erledigen kannst: Firmwareupdates, Sync., Dateien raufschieben,...


----------



## Xion4 (8. Juni 2010)

Naja, das i8000GT alias Omnia II passt auch noch ganz gut mit rein


----------



## tronicr (8. Juni 2010)

besitzt bei gleichem Preis aber Windows Mobile und ist somit meines Erachtens unbrauchbar :/


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Juni 2010)

braucht man Kies um Bilder, Videos oder Musik aufs Handy zu packen??

Kann man emails empfangen, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit im internet ist?
kann man emails bekommen, auch wenn man bei gmx z.b. ist??
Kann man icq da draufpacken??


----------



## tronicr (8. Juni 2010)

ICQ ist über Palringo in einer neuen Betaversion verfügbar, weitere Alternativen folgen zukünftig sicher, soweit lässt sich aber damit relativ gut umgehen. E-Mails können dann empfangen werden, wenn es erwünscht is bzw. eine Internetverbindung vorliegt. Einige Provider wie Google, GMX o.Ä. sind schon "vorprogrammiert", es müssen also lediglich die Anmeldedaten eingegeben werden. Bei anderen Providern sind die Angaben zum Server nötig.
Das S8500 bietet die Möglichkeit, das Gerät vielseitig an den Computer anzuschließen. Zum einen die Option, das Gerät in Kies zu betreiben, was einerseits über die Software, aber auch andererseits als Device in Windows möglich ist. Der Treiber dazu setzt aber Kies vorraus. 
Darüber hinaus ist es u.A.  möglich, das Gerät als Massenspeichergerät anzuschließen, was dir individuellen Zugriff auf den eingebauten Speicher als auch auf die zusätzlich einsetzbare Speicherkarte erlaubt. So ist das Austauschen von Mediendateien ohne Kies garkein Problem. Die Anschlussmöglichkeiten sind in den Einstellungen auf dem Handy festzulegen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Juni 2010)

ok, heisst das, wenn ich eine email bekomme, aber im moment ausserhalb vom WLAN Netz bin, dass sie gar nicht ''ankommt'', oder sie dann ''ankommt'', wenn ich wieder im WLAn-Netz bin?


----------



## tronicr (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn du sie nicht abrufst, befindet sie sich doch nach wie vor auf den GMX-Servern und du erhälst sie, wenn du dein E-Mail Konto auf dem Handy bei dann aktiver Internetverbindung "aktualisierst", du deine E-Mails also abrufst, ja.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Juni 2010)

ok, alles klar^^

jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden. Entweder das Samsung S8500 wave oder das SE vivaz pro.


----------



## tronicr (8. Juni 2010)

Die Entscheidung liegt einzig und allein bei dir.
Beim Vivaz, ebenso wie beim Nokia X6, kommt Symbian zum Einsatz, das nach Eigenerfahrungswerten suboptimal in der Bedienung auf nem TouchDisplay ist. Die Menüführung ist bei beiden eben erwähnten Handys einfach zum Brechen und undurchdacht. Zwar bietet dir das doch veraltete Symbian momentan eine Vielzahl an Apps, aber der Samsung-Store is im Wachsen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Juni 2010)

negativ beim vivaz ist noch, dass es einen rezesiven touchscreen hat, der nich gerade flüssig läuft.

Dafür soll da der Browser besser sein.

Stimmt es , dass es beim samsung schwer ist z.b. youtube videos zu starten?


----------



## tronicr (8. Juni 2010)

Der Browser beim Samsung ist meine Erachtens nach recht schnell; man will sich ja da nicht um Millisekunden streiten. Youtube-Videos startet man vorzugsweise über eine Verlinkung in Form eines Apps im Menü, da kommt man also ziemlich fix hin. Anschließend ist der Suchbegriff in die gleich ins Auge springende Suchleiste einzugeben, das Video auszuwählen und im Anschluss unter einer kleinen Übersicht mit den Videodetails auf "Video ansehen" zu tippen. Im Zusammenspiel mit dem wunderbaren Display und der guten, virtuellen QWERTZ-Tastatur ist das ein Kinderspiel und zudem noch ziemlich fix. Je nach Internetleitung und Auslastung (des Telefons, des Servers) beginnt das Video bereits in wenigen Sekunden nach dem Anklicken.

Hab zwei Kollegen, die jeweils nen Nokia ham (5800XM und X6) und da lob ich mir doch meinen Touchscreen, der ohne langes Rumdrücken tadellos reagiert.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Juni 2010)

ok, hätten wir das auch geklärt.^^

Eine Frage hab ich noch: Stimmt es, dass das Samsung OS Bada ein paar seltsame Eigenarten hat?

Kann man anstelle dieser Route 66, die wie ich finde, sehr hässlich ist, auch eine andere Navi-Software installieren?


----------



## tronicr (8. Juni 2010)

"seltsame Eigenarten" - Das müsstest du noch genauer definieren. Mir ist bisher nichts gravierend negatives in der Handhabung aufgefallen, zudem bootet es ziemlich schnell.

Route66 ist lediglich die vorinstallierte Navigationslösung. Sicherlich wirds zukünftig andere Lösungen geben, es ist ja nen offenes Betriebssystem mti SDK, aber bis dahin langt das erstmal, auch wenns hässlich ist. Man kann es ja individuell auf sich einstellen. (Farben etc.)


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Juni 2010)

ok, das samsung is bestellt. Hoffe mal es war die richtige Entscheidung

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (5. August 2010)

weiss einer welche version von Sygic mobile Maps auf dem Wave funzt??


----------



## tronicr (14. August 2010)

Für Bada gibts meines Erachtens noch keine Version davon, soll aber in Arbeit sein.


----------

